# auprès de (quelqu'un  .../  administration...)



## claudie

El senor B me recomendo *hacia...?? *Se dice ?

gracias !!


----------



## esteban

Hola Claudie,


"El señor Hernández lo recomendó *a* mi tía."


Saludos


----------



## ena 63

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola:
Necesito una ayuda urgente, si sois tan amables, con esta pequeña traducción:

Pour promouvoir vos événements, vos artistes, vos nouveautés, auprès des professionnels ... WATT NEWS met à votre disposition le Newsbag, la Pompe à Sons et le Point Ecoute.
Pour plus d'informations ou pour réserver votre espace de promotion, contactez-nous au 05..;

Para promocionar sus eventos, sus artistas, sus novedades, ¿¿¿en torno, hacia??   profesionales ...WATT NEWS pone a su disposición el Newsbag, la Bombe de sonidos y el Punto Escucha.
Para más información,( o para obtener más información, no sé que poner) o para reservar su espacio de promoción, nos puede contactar al 05...

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Passi

Hola Ena 

Tienes razón la traducción de "auprès" es bastante difícil,
 para mí aquí significa promocionar sus eventos dirigiéndose a profesionales espero haberte ayudado que tengas un buen fin de semana.


----------



## totor

yo pondría *ante*.


----------



## ena 63

Gracias a los dos.

Saludos.


----------



## Elish

*Nueva pregunta*​

"Je te sais* auprès *d'un homme que tu aimes"
Entiendo el concepto pero no sabría traducirlo, alguien tiene alguna idea ?


----------



## Patri84

*orientados a*,diría yo.


----------



## Passi

Hola

En la propuesta de Elish "auprès" significa "junto a": ya te sé junto a un hombre que te quiere de ahí la dificultad "auprès" se traduce de distintas formas según el contexto. En mi diccionario proponen la siguiente frase: il fit cette démarche auprès de M. Durand me parece que esta frase  se aproxima a la tuya la traducen por:hizo esta gestión dirigiéndose al señor Durand. 
"on le conduisit auprès du président" ante el presidente
Saludos


----------



## Elish

Effectivamente "auprès" es bastante dificil de traducir ...
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## marta_sp/cat

*Nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola!

Retomo este hilo para consultar otro ejemplo relacionado con "auprès".

En el contexto de las relaciones en la corte real francesa, el rey le dice a la reina: "Je voudrai que la Comtesse de X était auprès de Vous".

¿A qué se referirá? "Deseo que protejáis a la condesa"/ "Deseo que la condesa esté a su vera (!!)" ¿?


Ante cualquier opinión, ¡gracias!


Marta.


----------



## totor

en ese caso particular, yo diría *junto a vos*, o *deseo* o *desearía que la condesa de x estuviera a vuestro lado*.


----------



## marta_sp/cat

Gracias de nuevo, *totor*. A veces me complico y le busco tres pies al gato... 

Marta.


----------



## totor

*cinco* pies, marta, el problema es encontrarle cinco pies, porque no tiene más que cuatro. con el tercero no hay problemas.

un besito.


----------



## afaf

*Nueva pregunta*​

Mobilisation des ressources additionnelles auprès des bailleurs de fonds pour leur soutien à la réalisation de certaines activités  déterminées dans le plan annuel du FINCOME

[la traduzco:[/SIZE]

Movilización de los recursos adicionales ante los socios capitalistas para su apoyo a la realización de algunas actividades determinadas en el plan anual del FINCOME,
pero lo encuentro dificil traducir auprès acqui


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Mobilisation des ressources additionnelles auprès des bailleurs de fonds...

Propongo:
Movilización de recursos adicionales *por parte* de los socios capitalistas....


----------



## Helene13

je suis d'accord avec marcoszorrilla...
H.


----------



## loregar

*Nueva pregunta*​

hola, me podrías ayudar, cómo traduciríais en una sentencia:
"qqun être intervenu auprès de son employeur"

gracias


----------



## Domtom

-


loregar said:


> être


 
_est_, _est intervenu_ (y no être), como tú mismo dices en el título del presente hilo.

¿Podrías hacer un intento de traducción? Gracias.


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir esta frase:
_un taux n’encourageant pas l’immobilisation de sommes auprès de la banque centrale

_Podría ser algo así:
_un tipo de interes que no fomenta la inmobilización hacia el banco central_.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## GURB

Basta con poner "en"; _inmovilización de sumas de dinero en el banco central._
Saludos


----------



## loberny

Hola,

O también "_inmovilización de sumas de dinero *ante* el banco central", no ?

++
_


----------



## yserien

Los tipos de interés que nos ofrece el BC no animan a depositar grandes sumas de dinero.(Una traducción entre muchas)


----------



## GURB

Hola Ena
Yo diría: para promover (promocionar) sus eventos, sus artistas, sus novedades *entre *los profesionales...


----------



## raidam

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour,

J'ai un problème pour traduire prélever auprès, c'est surtou le auprès qui me pose problème. J'ai traduit prélever par recaudar.

En n'hésitant pas à *prélever auprès* des fournisseurs d'accès une part des ressources qu'ils tiennent de la culture, ou quelques euros par mois *auprès des* internautes, qui y sont prêts

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Recaudar me parece bien. Sin embargo me parece ser una palabra "voluntaria" : las organizaciones recaudan libros para los niños.

"Prélever" es mas autoritario, no da a elegir a la gente si se paga o no. Por eso me parece mas adecuada la palabra "retener". Sin embargo el final de la frase "qui y sont prêts" me hace pensar que podria ser voluntario, pues necesitariamos mas contexto para saber.

En cuanto a "auprès", no se muy bien como decirlo.  Propongo :

Recaudar una parte de las recursas que los proveedores de acceso entregan a la cultura, o unos euros cada mes con los internautas que estan dispuestos.

Que piensan de todo eso ?


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Yo... sólo sé que por lo menos en España se habla de recursos, en masculino.
Besos


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este caso se emplea la preposición* entre.*


----------



## tom29

entonces seria recaudar entre no ?


----------



## Mirelia

"Recaudar" no me parece tan voluntario. El Estado "recauda" impuestos.

Muy bueno lo de "auprès: entre". En este caso es perfecto.

"Fournisseurs d'accès": lo entiendo como proveedores o servidores de internet (o de la red).

Lo entiendo más o menos así: "No vacilan en recaudar entre los servidores de Internet [al menos en Argentina; más literal: "proveedores de acceso a la red"] una parte de los fondos [o recursos] que reciben del campo cultural, o algunos euros por mes entre los internautas dispuestos a ello".


----------



## raidam

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, no sabia para el "entre".

Buenas noches.


----------



## lrg1978

Hola,

espero que encaje en tu traducción:

"alguien (una tercera persona) interviene ante el patrono/empleador a favor de alguien (el empleado)"

Saludos!


----------



## marimedellin

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola a todos
¿Alguien puede ayudarme con el significado de esta palabra en la siguiente frase?


"Achats réguliers de maquettes de décors ou de costumes auprès des artistes ou en vente publique; de photographies de spectacles auprés des agences de presse ou de photographes, etc."

Merci beaucoup
Marimedellín


----------



## loberny

"Achats réguliers de maquettes de décors ou de costumes auprès des artistes ou en vente publique; de photographies de spectacles auprés des agences de presse ou de photographes, etc."

La palabra "auprès de" indica la procedencia de los articulos comprados.
Han comprado decoraciones y vestidos emanando de artistos o durante ventas publicas y fotos a fotografos o agencias de prensa.

Un saludo


----------



## marimar

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola, me gustaría que me explicárais qué significa "auprès de" en la siguiente oración. Muchas gracias.

Il dénonce des fuites organisées, notamment auprès de députes UMP.


----------



## lpfr

"Auprès" significa literalmente "cerca de". En este caso es la denunciación que se hace "cerca" de los diputados del UMP. O sea, en claro "denuncia las filtraciones organizadas, sobre todo a los diputados del UMP.


----------



## fuensan

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes!
¿Cómo puedo traducir: je ne sais pas, je suis désolée ... _*il faudra vous renseigner auprès du chauffeur*_?, a la pregunta ¿Est-ce qu'il faut oblitérer son ticket à chaque voyage ou il existe des correspondances entre deux lignes de bus?


----------



## Yuturna

Buenas tardes:

Lo más simple es "le tendrá que preguntar al conductor".

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## fuensan

Yuturna said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Lo más simple es "le tendrá que preguntar al conductor".
> 
> Espero que te sirva.


 
Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =Yuturna;6997764]Buenas tardes:
> Lo más simple es "le tendrá que preguntar al conductor".


Hola:
También: "se *lo *tendrá que preguntar al conductor" = il faudra *le* demander au chauffeur.


----------



## filidor

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,

no logro dar con una palabra que calce bien con el contexto...

"_la chambre disciplinaire sera placée auprès du conseil national"_

Ante? 
Junto?
Dentro?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Sandruki

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola! ¿Alguien me puede decir cómo traducir *auprès de* en esta frase?:

*Le taux de possession est très élevé, comme le confirme une récente enquête l'institut de recherches Fujitsu pour le compte du gouvernement auprès de quelque 10.500 enfants dans tout le pays.*

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Helene13

Hola,
Aquí podría ser "sobre" o "acerca de", creo.
El sentido es que la encuesta ha sido hecha con / sobre una muestra representativa de x cantidad de niños.
Espero que te ayude.
Saludos,
H.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ya se ha contestado a esta pregunta. Mira el post 26. 
Encuesta realizada *entre 10500...*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Podría traducirse como "acerca de"? ¿No sería una opción?


----------



## GURB

Hola
_acerca de_ equivale sobre todo al francés: à propos de/ sur
En este caso yo diría: *...ante* los diputados.


----------



## Alendaterra

*Nueva pregunta*​
Tengo una duda con este término, no sé traducirlo en la siguiente frase:
Obtenez jusqu'è 40% de rabais sur des véhicules neufs auprès de mandataires qui negocient auprès des concessionnaires.

¿Obtenga hasta un 40% de descuento en vehículos nuevos a través de mandatarios que negocian con concesionarios ?


----------



## slaymad

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!

Je ne sais pas que "auprès" cela veut dire dans ce phrase?

"Monsieur, attendez un petit instant que je confirme la réservation* auprès de l'hôtel *sur une autre ligne."

J'ai pensé:

"Señor, espere un instante que confirme la reserva con el hotel por otra línea"

Cela serait-il bien?

Merci

slaymad


----------



## Gévy

Hola Slaymad:

Sí, esa es la idea. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## slaymad

Merci beaucoup!

Bisous!

Slaymad


----------



## Li_lin

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola!

Sigo traduciendo el contrato de apertura de crédito en cuenta corriente en el que aparece la siguente frase:

Le Bénéficiaire s'engage à entreprende kes démarches qui s'imposent ******auprès des bénéficiaires***** des cautionemments émis éventuellement par le XX Bank pour le compte du bénéficiaire. 


No sé cómo traducir aquí **auprès des bénéficiaires*** , ya que "junto a" o "ante" creo que cambiaría, tal vez, el sentido de la frase. 

Qué opinais?

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En este ejemplo, sería "ante los beneficiarios..."

***Los hilos han sido unidos. Gracias, Tina. 
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Nircolartor

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, quisiera saber si esta frase                                                                                                                              

"Il est intervenu auprès du ministre pour faire entendre nos revendications."

significa: El ha intervenido ante el ministro para hacer escuchar nuestras reinvindicaciones
o: El ha intervenido cerca del ministro para hacer escuchar nuestras reinvindicaciones
Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola, buenos días:

La primera de tus traducciones es la correcta. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Nircolartor

Me crea dudas la primera traducción, pues el "ante" quiere decir "en la opinión de alguien" http://www.wordreference.com/fres/auprès


----------



## swift

Esa es sólo una de las acepciones.


----------



## Nircolartor

Buenas noches a todos, me toca volver a este hilo con una nueva duda:

 Pour endetter un État, il faut deux… Je prends l’image de deux pinces, il faut deux actions, deux trahisons. La première pince consiste à priver l’État de la création monétaire, ce qui est absolument décisif. Si vous… si les gens qui nous représentent décident que dorénavant la puissance publique ne pourra plus emprunter *auprès de* sa banque centrale, donc à taux zéro, gratuitement, et faire créer l’argent dont elle a besoin pour ses citoyens. Et qu’elle doit au lieu de ça emprunter *auprès des *marchés financiers, qui sont les riches du moment, du pays ou de l’extérieur, de l’étranger.

Estas son las palabras de Etienne Chouard, y me cuesta comprender y traducir el significado de _auprès de _en este contexto, agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## loberny

Nircolartor,

En mi opinión, en los dos casos, _auprès de_ es aquí una sustitución enfática de _à_. Nada más.
"la puissance publique ne pourra plus emprunter *à* sa banque centrale"
"Et qu’elle doit au lieu de ça emprunter *aux *marchés financiers"

++


----------



## Nircolartor

Merci beaucoup madame ou monsiuer.


----------



## dalgeciras320

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Buenas tardes.
Encontré este texto, y mi traducción sería la siguiente:


De nombreuses entreprises utilisent maintenant les vidéos en ligne pour promouvoir leurs produits *auprès des *plus jeunes
Numerosas empresas utilizan ahora los videos en linea para promocionar sus productos entre los mas jovenes.

¿Veís correcta esta traducción?.
Si tuviese que traducir del español al francés, hubiese escrito:
De nombreuses entreprises utilisent maintenant les vidéos en ligne pour promouvoir leurs produits *parmi* les plus jeunes.
Hay alguna diferencia entre una forma y la otra?

Merci d´avance.


----------



## EmyMMA

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Hola,

Je dois traduire une phrase "ils l'ont desservi auprès du pape". Dans ce sens comment peut-on traduire "desservi auprès de"?

Ici "desservir" a le sens de perjudicar, mais je ne sais pas comment introduire le "auprès de"...

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider, bon dimanche et merci par avance.
Saludos


----------

